# Wlan über Lan Kabel (RJ45)



## Laangen_23 (21. Mai 2013)

*Wlan über Lan Kabel (RJ45)*

Hallo zusammen


Ich habe schon hier im Forum und Google nach Lösungen gesucht und verschiedenes gefunden aber leider nicht das richtige (Glaube ich zumindest)  Blicke nicht mehr durch mit "Repeater, acces point,..." 

Also mein Problem ist folgendes, mein Router und Switch befinden sich in der Garage und ich habe im ganzen Haus RJ45 Anschlüsse. Leider dringt das Wlan Signal nicht durch die Mauer.

Nun möchte ich ein Gerät was ich an einen RJ45 Anschluss per Lan Kabel anschliessen kann und das dann ein Wlan Signal abgibt (für Tablet, Smartphone,...) Hoffe mein Wunsch ist verständlich beschrieben.  

Könnt Ihr mir bitte helfen und ggf Kauf Vorschläge machen? 

Schon mal danke danke danke ^^ MFG


----------



## ScoeBel (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wlan über Lan Kabel (RJ45)*

Das mit dem Repeater war gar keine blöde Idee. Den würde ich dir auch empfehlen. Das über ein Lan kabel zu lösen wäre ziemlich sinnlos. Dafür wurde ja ein Repeater erfunden  
Der hier würde sich dazu gut eignen:
Fritz Wlan-Repeater

Mal so nebenbei, warum stellst du deinen Router in die Garage und um welchen handelt es sich?


----------



## the.hai (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wlan über Lan Kabel (RJ45)*

entweder du setzt einen repeater an einen Punkt wo es noch Wlan gibt UND von dem dann der repeater auch ins haus kommt, halt ich aber bei der beschriebenen problematik für unfug.

einfachste Lösung? Access point, die sind die schnittstelle zwischen lan und wlan

kauf dir einen, stell ihn zentral ins haus, schließ ihn an und fertig.


----------



## Hardrunner (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wlan über Lan Kabel (RJ45)*

Repeater haben eigentlich nur Nachteile, außer dass sie es ermöglichen eine Strecke zu überbrücken, bei der es unmöglich oder zu kostenintensiv wäre ein Kabel zu legen..


----------



## OdlG (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wlan über Lan Kabel (RJ45)*

Sollte es nicht eigentlich möglich sein, den Router in der Garage ans LAN anzubinden (einfach einen LAN-Port mit Steckdose verbinden) und dann im Haus den Repeater ans LAN schmeißen. Dieser sollte natürlich fähig sein, das LAN-Signal zu verarbeiten, ich möchte aber behaupten, dass das geht. Ich habe eine ähnliche Situation bei mir, da geht das mittlerweile problemlos...


----------



## the.hai (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wlan über Lan Kabel (RJ45)*



OdlG schrieb:


> Sollte es nicht eigentlich möglich sein, den Router in der Garage ans LAN anzubinden (einfach einen LAN-Port mit Steckdose verbinden) und dann im Haus den Repeater ans LAN schmeißen. Dieser sollte natürlich fähig sein, das LAN-Signal zu verarbeiten, ich möchte aber behaupten, dass das geht. Ich habe eine ähnliche Situation bei mir, da geht das mittlerweile problemlos...


 
Du hast die Problematik nicht verstanden oder ich nicht 

Er will wlan nur im Haus haben, das LAN liegt ja und Internet ist damit möglich, da es mit dem Router verbunden ist. Nur Wlaan hat er nicht, bzw nur in der garage^^

Die lösung ist kein repeater, sonder ein access point im Haus und gut  oder den router ins haus holen


----------



## Jeanboy (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wlan über Lan Kabel (RJ45)*

Sowas:

TP-Link TL-WA801ND Netz WLAN Access Point 300Mb: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## the.hai (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wlan über Lan Kabel (RJ45)*

Achso, noch kleine info am Rande, evtl haste ja noch nen alten Router rumliegen oder ein Bekannter. Viele Router lassen sich "kastrieren". Die Routing-Funktionen sind abschaltbar und mutieren zum Accesspoint. Dann wärst du am billigsten raus.

ich hab mir den vor ~5Jahren geholt Belkin Wireless N Router, 300Mbps (MIMO) (F5D8233) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

es ist ein router, der aber auch als accesspoint betrieben werden kann.


----------



## OdlG (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wlan über Lan Kabel (RJ45)*

Ist es nicht egal, ob es Router, AccessPoint oder Repeater ist, solange das Ding WAN(?) unterstützt?


----------



## the.hai (22. Mai 2013)

OdlG schrieb:


> Ist es nicht egal, ob es Router, AccessPoint oder Repeater ist, solange das Ding WAN(?) unterstützt?



Google mal wan, hat damit nicht viel zu tun. Du brauchst nunmal die accesspoint-funktion. Viele geräte können die von dir angesprochenen funktionen. Aber nicht jedes kann alles odr überhaupt was anderes.
Desegwn entweder nen einfachen accesspoint oder schauen ob noch einer nen alten router über hat, der auch zum ap taugt.
Accespoint=zugangspunkt=schnittstelle wlan zu lan


----------



## TeKila (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wlan über Lan Kabel (RJ45)*

Was hast du denn für einen Internetanschluss? Über Kabel oder über DSL?
Und was für einen Router benutzt Du denn?

Eine Skizze, wie bei Dir die Kabel laufen wären auch nicht schlecht xD


Als Beispiel:
DSL-Anschluss (Garage) --> DSL Modem+WLAN Router --> 1 LAN-Kabel zum Haus --> Switch --> Endgeräte

Wäre die einfache Lösung (allerdings kein Internet mehr in der Garage):
DSL-Anschluss (Garage) --> 1 LAN-Kabel zum Haus --> DSL Modem+WLAN Router -->  Switch --> Endgeräte

Die meisten AVM DSL-Modems haben als DSL-Anschluss einen RJ45 Stecker


----------



## ucap (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wlan über Lan Kabel (RJ45)*

hatte bei mir einfach ne ewig alte fritz box für nen ähnlichen zweck genutz einfach in den einstellungen aktivieren das er die internet verbindung nicht selbst aufbaut sondern die benutzt, die er über  LAN-port A bekommt und läuft hatte vorher nur im EG inet und im 1.ten stock nur über lan dann einfach den router im ersten stock geparkt und nu hab ich sogar im garten w-Lan ( der  eigentliche router steht im Keller ...)


----------



## Laangen_23 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wlan über Lan Kabel (RJ45)*

Ok, vielen dank für die schnellen Antworten!! ^^

Der Grund warum der Router in der Garage steht ist weil da das Telefon sprich DSL Kabel ins Haus kommt und die ganzen Netzwerkkabel kommen da auch in einer "Box" zusammen. Ausserdem ist da das Patchpanel. 

Wenn ich jetzt alles richtig verstanden habe müsste dieses Gerät (Link unten) die Lösung für mein Problem sein da es auch als Acces Point genutzt werden kann d.h. Lan kabel rein und der wandelt dann das Signal in Wlan um!? 
Hat noch einer von euch eine Alternativen zum D-link?  

D-Link DAP-1360/E Wireless N Open Source Repeater: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör 

P.S Hab keinen "ersatz" Router zu Hause rumliegen


----------



## the.hai (22. Mai 2013)

Der passt von den modi her


----------



## KastenBier (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wlan über Lan Kabel (RJ45)*



Laangen_23 schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt alles richtig verstanden habe müsste dieses Gerät (Link unten) die Lösung für mein Problem sein da es auch als Acces Point genutzt werden kann d.h. Lan kabel rein und der wandelt dann das Signal in Wlan um!?
> Hat noch einer von euch eine Alternativen zum D-link?
> 
> D-Link DAP-1360/E Wireless N Open Source Repeater: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör




Was du da unten verlinkt hast ist ein WLAN-Repeater, kein Access Point. Das muss man differenzieren. Der Access Point von der ersten Seite war schon einer der günstigsten mit einer ordentlichen Übertragungsrate. Hier haste aber noch mal ne Auflistung: *Klick!*


----------



## Laangen_23 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wlan über Lan Kabel (RJ45)*

Danke, schau mich mal da um!! ^^


----------



## Barney G. (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wlan über Lan Kabel (RJ45)*

Einfach Kabel rein und go funktioniert meistens (wenn der AP auf DHCP steht und dein Router IP Adressen verteilt - was meistens Standard ist). *ABER*: Dann ist i.d.R. noch keine sinnige SSID und vor allem keine Verschlüsselung und damit verbunden ein Key eingerichtet.


----------



## Timsu (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wlan über Lan Kabel (RJ45)*

ERstmal kann jeder Router auch als Acces Point funktionieren, indem man einfach den WAN Port nicht nutzt.
Falls ein LAN Kable liegt, hat man mit dem Repeater nur Nachteile gegenüber dem AP.


----------



## Laangen_23 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wlan über Lan Kabel (RJ45)*

Also ich hab mal diesen hier bestellt TP-Link TL-WA801ND.
Hoff ich bekomm das alles hin!! 

Vielen dank euch allen 

MFG


----------

